# Danner Pronghorn Boots



## Canuck

Does any body here have any experience with these boots?
I'm looking at a pair for pheasant hunting.
Do they stand up/ wear well in heavy cover?

Canuck


----------



## honkerslayr

I love these boots to death and will never buy another pair unless ther are Danner Pronghorns. They are by far the most comfortable bottt I've ever owned, and I have never gotten sore feet or a blister from them like I have with other boots. They hold up very well in heavy pheasant cover. Although I'd make sure to buy some boot oil and grease them up after every few hunts. This will make the life of the boot last longer and help it retain it's waterproofing for a very long time. But this boot is great if you are on your feet all day or even if you are sitting in a tree stand all day when it's cold out. I bought the 1000 gram and my feet have never gotten cold. The price isn't too bad either compared to lots of other boots. But Danner sure knows how to make a wuality boot in every aspect. I definetely wouldn't hesitate in buying a pair!!! :beer:


----------



## jgat

I bought a pair last summer and used them all fall for every kind of hunting. My feet were dry and toasty all the time. I guess I can't speak for the durability of them because they are only a year old, but so far so good. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## BNATT

This is the FIFTH year I've been using the same pair. I've done everything from hunting pheasants in the early season to hunting elk in December and I'll say they are the best boot I've ever ownede...by far. Like the previous post mentioned if you hunt consistantly in the brush you will need to oil them a couple times a season. I have the 400 gram pair and just use either a plain cotton sock or a light wool depending on the time of year and have never had a problem.


----------



## mmartin

I have a pair of the 1000 gram ones. Very comfortable and warm. I have hunted pheasants walking all day long and never a blister or sore feet. Have deer hunted in -10 below with just cotton socks and feet never got cold. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Dick Monson

Yup, have two pair, one insulated and the other not. Love 'em. I have warm feet anyway when I walk so usually use the uninsulated for hunting and insulated for extreme cold weather and ice fishing. The inserts have a high arch which is good for old feet. There might be better dressings but Obenauf's Leather Oil has worked well.


----------



## Canuck

Wow I guess they are good boots!!
Thanks for all the input. One last question if you can stand it...
I'll be ordering out of the catalogue...did you find your regular size fit ...my last pair of boots I had to buy a size larger than my normal boot size to get a fit.
Thanks again.
Canuck


----------



## jgat

Size was right on for me. I got the EE ones so they are a little wider to fit thick socks, plus I have pretty wide feet as it is.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Well I guess i'll be the downer here... I've only bought one pair of Danner's and never will own another one. They were the pronghorns and it took 2 weeks for my feet to finally quit hurting while breaking them in. Wore them everyday for 5-1/2 months and they were SHOT!

Won't make that mistake again...


----------



## Field Hunter

djleye wears the Danner pronghorns....they must be bad though..he can't hit a damn thing and I think it must be the boots.


----------



## Bigdog

Not sure but didn't the Pronghorn design change a year or two ago? I have two pair of Danner's and think one was called Pronghorn but it does not look like the current model. Anyhow, the stiching on my first pair wore out after 5 days of walking uplands in North Dakota. I sent them back and Danner replaced them. I have not had trouble with the replacement pair, been about 3 years now, even bought a pair of insulated ones. But I now apply "GOOP" or some similar stuff to the threads as extra protection. It peels off eventually but does protect the threads.

Danner lasts vary from boot to boot. I found a style that fit my foot in a design I did not want. I called Danner to find out which boots had the same last and then was able to order a pair that fit in a style I liked. I have wide feet and many Danner models were to narrow. If you call they may be able to make a recomendation for you.


----------



## Plainsman

I bought my first ones four years ago. I have a neuropathy problem in my feet, and these were the most comfortable I could find. After I bought these I found some on sale two weeks later. I bought another set to keep on hand after the first ones wore out. So this is year four and I haven't opened the other box yet. My toe has worn through the gortex on the left side, so that foot gets wet once in a while.


----------



## Springer

I have owned several pairs and used to were them for work, I was in a cooler where the floor was wet from the produce and I love them, comfortable from the get go.

I did buy a pair of the Pronghorns and they wore out after a short while but if you look at the danners they make some cheaper than others, the ones to buy usually have the sole stitched on, I was told that they warranty the more expensive ones better, I have sent a couple of pairs in to be resoled and was very happy with them.

When my pronghorns wore out they were $129 boot and they gave me $100 credit for a new pair.

I won't own any other brand of boot anymore.


----------



## Canuck

Hey thanks guys...this is an example of what I like about the NODAK site.

:beer:

Canuck


----------



## PRAIRIEWANDERER

love 'em!!! like gold...


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Best boot out there in my opinion!!!! Worth the price for warm, dry feet anyday and the durability.


----------



## Dick Monson

I did buy them at a half size bigger but had thicker socks that day too. Just had them restiched across the toe caps by the local shoe shop, $5, and thats 4 hard seasons.


----------



## Ref

About 5 years ago, I bought a pair of uninsulated Danner Pronghorns to wear in the early pheasant season. Last year on opening day, there was a ton of dew on the grass. It was like it had rained for two days. I could ring the water out of my socks at the end of the day's hunt. I sent the boots in to Danner with a note explaining my wet feet. Keep in mind that the boots were at least 5 years old. Danner replaced them at no cost to me!!!!! Actually, my only cost was shipping them back to Danner. They didn't even ask a single question. Their customer service is unmatched. If I ever need another pair of boots....it will be from Danner.

I bought the same boot size as my shoe size. They have been comfortable from day one.


----------



## USAlx50

Just got my first pair of pronghorns. I love em. They are by far the most comfortable hunting boots Ive ever owned. No break in period and you can walk around all day in them. I do have narrower feet and the regular width ones fit me great at the same size I normally wear.

The leather does seem to be very soft and I could see there being a need for more maintanence with taking care of the leather, at this point it is worth it. My feet are still trashed from working for 3 weeks in july with a pair of rockys..


----------



## Benelliman

Danner boots are by far the best brand out there! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

They are a great boot. I would also recommend Danner Sharptails. The Sharptails actually are lasting me longer than the Pronghorns. You can't really go wrong either way though.


----------



## tlr

The pronghorn boots look like they will stand up. One of my sons bought a pair of sharptails last year and they didn't last the season. They have what looks like a moc toe and the top of the leather on this type of toe wears out where is is stitched from the weeds and brush. I had a pair of Georgia boots that the some thing happened to. The pronghorn toe is made different and I hope they stand up better.Danner does make a good boot. I have a pair of Cornstockers by Danner and they have lasted a long time but are to heavy for upland hunting . :beer:


----------



## verg

I am in need of a good boot. I will have to check into these. Where did you all get yours and how much are they? I would assume Cabela's might have them?


----------



## ruger1

I've got to say I was not impressed with my pronghorns. They wore out very quickly. Started to leak after a short time. The traction in these boots is terrible. Unless you are walking tall grass ONLY, they are not a very good boot for traction.

I have several pairs of Danners from the Canadian to the Pronghorns with several pair in between. I've been nothing but overly satisfied with all the pairs except the pronghorns.

I realize I'm hard on my boots and put a lot of miles on them a year. But I expected more out of Danner on these boots.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Ref said:


> About 5 years ago, I bought a pair of uninsulated Danner Pronghorns to wear in the early pheasant season. Last year on opening day, there was a ton of dew on the grass. It was like it had rained for two days. I could ring the water out of my socks at the end of the day's hunt. I sent the boots in to Danner with a note explaining my wet feet. Keep in mind that the boots were at least 5 years old. Danner replaced them at no cost to me!!!!! Actually, my only cost was shipping them back to Danner. They didn't even ask a single question. Their customer service is unmatched. If I ever need another pair of boots....it will be from Danner.
> 
> I bought the same boot size as my shoe size. They have been comfortable from day one.


I bought my first pair of Danner insulated Pronghorns a few months ago. I am satisfied with everything except the major aspect of keeping my feet dry.

I don't know if it's just a random bad pair, but they are like a sponge. My feet get soaked from a mild dew. They were treated properly with all the Danner approved sealants.

I have not gotten around to getting my situation with Danner resolved yet. Hopefully their customer service treats me the same way.


----------



## tlr

I have a new pair of danners and so do two of my boys.We hunted in rain and very wet grass and all of us had dry feet. This was the first hunt with them and none of us had sore feet either. 
We were wet up to our butts but our feet were dry. These boots were the pronghorns!


----------



## sonic

Are these the $170.00 ones? I'm willing to pay any price if they are worth it...


----------



## tlr

My pronghorns were $169 at Sheels, plus they had a $25 dollar off coupon.


----------



## USAlx50

sonic said:


> Are these the $170.00 ones? I'm willing to pay any price if they are worth it...


yeah, thats what they usually go for.


----------



## Ref

Bucky,

I hunted pheasants on opening weekend in ND. Everybody knows how wet it was. There were places that I walked through where I thought that the water was deep enough to go over my pronghorns. My feet were "dry as a bone" at the end of each day.

It's hard for me to believe that Danner wouldn't stand behind their boots in your situation. Keep trying.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I have had two pairs of pronghorns. I like them, however I would never own a pair again. I go through a pair of hunting boots a year... I just bought a pair of Trophy's Hopefully they last a-little longer.

I had a pair of Danner's before they started making them out of the US and they lasted much longer... That is why I went to the Trophy's they are still made in the US. Hopefully they are a-little tougher!

For $170 bucks they aren't bad. Should last you a season of hard hunting!


----------



## Chaws

My first pair of pronghorns lasted me about 10 years before they finally started to leak. Just like any leather product you need to oil them up from time to time to keep the leather from cracking. I just bought another pair a couple weeks ago and the wet ND pheasant opener, my feet were dry as a bone. I like the new changes they've made to them in the last year or two with a slightly less aggressive sole.


----------



## 94NDTA

You may want to try LaCross boots as well. I have had a pair for three years now, they are holding up just as well as my fathers Danners, plus mine usually keep out more water than his.


----------

